# 1/4" slot receptical



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

Came across this gem today


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

That's for a second ground.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crash_777 said:


> Came across this gem today
> 
> View attachment 12481



Looks like someone drilled a hole in it>>


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like someone drilled a hole in it>>



Or shot a BB gun.:laughing:


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

The kicker is th fact that this was in a government facility


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Or shot a BB gun.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crash_777 said:


> The kicker is th fact that this was in a government facility


Strange things happen in a government facility .:laughing:


----------

